# Splinter Cell Conviction



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Downloaded the demo on XBL last night and in my opinion it seems like a good looking game which ill be pre-ordering. :thumb:
Anyone else d/led it?
Just wondered if anyone else has a view/opinion on it


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll be getting it, but after a price drop. I didn't like the marking system, seemed to take all the skill away from the kills.
I do like the way that the objectives are now displayed within the environment though, saves having to pause and re-check or guess as in earlier splinter cells.


----------



## ben.uk (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought it was very good, the full game just arrived so I will be playing some this weekend


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Got this game myself yesterday. Very good game imo, graphics are very good too! Only downside is you do seem to get through the levels pretty quick. Not played it co-op yet but i can imagine it will be pretty good!


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

I am a massive fan of the SC series so I had to get the new game. Please to say it is good as ever.


----------



## helgerg10a (Apr 17, 2009)

I am currently playing through this at the moment and it is an awesome game but I have never played any of the previous ones.

I hate the sonar goggle things though!


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

i dont think it is as good as the older splinter cells there was not enough puzzels and the levels was not challenging enough.

graphics and game were good


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Its a good game, but after playing for a while, I couldn't help wanting to go back to MW2!


----------

